# Picture of yourself



## awf170 (Jul 18, 2005)

Ya so we had the pictures of your cats, and gf/wife even though it was kinda a joke...
So what about yourself, it would be kinda cool just to be able to match the words with a pic...
Heres me lookin cool holdin my 2 fat cats(i would post a skiing pic but i dont have any of me)  I would also just have a normal picture of me but i dont have any on the computer like that and i cant find my camera, so heres the cool pic of me with my cats...






ohh heres a one with snow... so it is kinda ski related


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2005)

Here ya go:

Me and my *new daughter*:




Me sporting my new *AZ tatoo*:


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 18, 2005)

here's a few more of my favorites:
from kmart in dec 04
tucks in june 05
one of my favorites from north sugarloaf, NH


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 18, 2005)

This is me at work.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 18, 2005)

Here is a picture of me from 20 years ago today (Zermat pass)


----------



## awf170 (Jul 18, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of me from 20 years ago today (Zermat pass)



do you ever throw anything away??? :wink:


----------



## awf170 (Jul 18, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> This is me at work.



so whatcha got to eat in your hand...


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 18, 2005)

Me heli-skiing in B.C:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 18, 2005)

That last one was a joke.. :lol: This one is for real.


----------



## dmc (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Greg (Jul 19, 2005)

At Sugarloaf (April 2004):




On Lafayette (June 2004):


----------



## awf170 (Aug 9, 2005)

bump.... no one else???


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 9, 2005)

Well, I can't get it to work. I'm the one in red, and I'd just finished the New York Century, and I wish the beer weren't just a photoshop.

EDIT: Fixed the pic for ya, BV


----------



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2005)

ImageShack seems to be a little slow today, ctenidae.  That pic took forever to load for some reason...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for the assist, bvibert.

That pic was actually used as a photoshop contest on Fark. Pretty funny results. Google "farker ctenidae" and the first link is all the entries.


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 10, 2005)

Here's a photo of the boy and myself before heading out in the snow.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 11, 2005)

Me next to my car:


----------



## Max (Aug 12, 2005)

At this year's Ironman in Lake Placid, just before the 52 mph downhill into Keene NY.

http://community.webshots.com/photo/257775529/418690761xiOSxU


----------



## JimG. (Aug 12, 2005)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> Me next to my car:



You look like your trying to figure out how to hot wire it.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 12, 2005)

Either how to hot wire it or who stole the 1973 Toyota Corrola he'd parked there.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 12, 2005)

Me hiking the Wapack:  





Trailboss representing AZ at Burke (far left):  





And last, TB showing good form at the BEast Outing:


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> And last, TB showing *good form* at the BEast Outing:


Now _*that's*_ debatable...


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 12, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, all clothed in black, I kind of look like skiing's version of Darth Vader or something!


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Actually, all clothed in black, I kind of look like skiing's version of Darth Vader or something!


I actually think you look more like our resident super hero,

*SuperBoss!*










The resemblance is uncanny...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:lol: :lol:  I had forgotten about that! 

TB, you need a black helmet, then maybe you'll look like Darth Vadar...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 17, 2005)

[/url]


----------



## dmc (Aug 17, 2005)

DMC on the drums...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 17, 2005)

Saaay, you don't _look_ like an 18 year old punk snowboarder, dmc...


----------



## dmc (Aug 17, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Saaay, you don't _look_ like an 18 year old punk snowboarder, dmc...



More like a 42 year old, greying, jaded, surly, obnoxious, outspoken, snowboarder that telemarks so he can hit MRG... :roll:


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 17, 2005)

Well, you _do_ telemark.
Does that mean you don't shower? 

(Aren't telemarkers supposed to be the dirty hippies of the skiing world? I think I heard that once. Of course, I may have been drunk at the time.)


----------



## dmc (Aug 17, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Well, you _do_ telemark.
> Does that mean you don't shower?
> 
> (Aren't telemarkers supposed to be the dirty hippies of the skiing world? I think I heard that once. Of course, I may have been drunk at the time.)



All my friends that tele break that stereotype..

I on the other hand do not...  At the MRG telefest I rolled in after safari-ing around NH, unshowered, high and hungover... Pockets stuffed with granola bars from going to Tucks the day before...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 17, 2005)

unshowered, high and hungover... Pockets stuffed with granola bars

Sounds like a fairly typical weekend.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 17, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Either how to hot wire it or who stole the 1973 Toyota Corrola he'd parked there.


LOL!

Whatcha talking about? I worked long and hard at the Dairy Queen to afford that baby.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 19, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG it's back...   :roll: 

That's kind of funny though...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> That's kind of funny though...



Kinda funny?  Comon its freakin hillarious!


----------



## Irishpub3 (Aug 20, 2005)

DMC - your photo isn't showing up?  At least not for me?  Bad link?  Too pretty to show yourself??  :lol:  :lol: 


Ok... here's a couple pictures of me...






I've been picking up new hobbies like crazy lately...LOL  :beer: 

Fun... but very expensive!





Ahhhh... snow  











I tried skydiving a few weeks ago... it was AWESOME!!!












and... I just picked up my motorcycle license last week...  a couple pics of me going thru my MSF course...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 20, 2005)

Irishpub3 said:
			
		

> DMC - your photo isn't showing up?  At least not for me?  Bad link?  Too pretty to show yourself??  :lol:  :lol:


His pics all show up on my end.


----------



## Irishpub3 (Aug 21, 2005)

Hmmm... I'm on my computer at work and I can see the pics now...   maybe it was the computer at home?  Or could be user issues, I have that happen a LOT =)  :roll:  :smash:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 21, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> His pics all show up on my end.



Hmmmmm  would that be the left cheek or the right one?  :blink:  :lol:


----------



## Irishpub3 (Aug 29, 2005)

Sheeesh... give a girl a break, will ya?!?!  :lol:


----------



## Brettski (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## dmc (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice crop job


----------



## Brettski (Sep 13, 2005)

There, that should be better.

D/Mod kill the pix link....I fixed it...

IRFanView is very cool....


----------



## Brettski (Sep 13, 2005)

Let's see if I'm getting better at this...

Top of the World, Jay Peak, April 6th.  My Son, who is only 12 here...can you say linbacker?

EDIT:  I believe you can see whiteface between me and the signs....anyone notice the "US Out of VT" sticker?  Didn't see it until I looked at the pix.


----------



## Brettski (Sep 13, 2005)

What size pix do you normally post?  I'm still quite new to this....


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> What size pix do you normally post?  I'm still quite new to this....


Aim for 640 to 800 pixels wide. Any larger than that and those with smaller screen resolutions will need to scroll.


----------



## Marc (Sep 15, 2005)

Me pointing at the trail map, probably confused.






Me, ready to go riding, waiting for my friend at UConn... looking confused again.






Me with my friend in Newport.  His parents own a 45 foot sailing yacht.... it's cool.  Apparently I don't have a pic of me being serious.  There's probably a good reason for that.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Sep 17, 2005)

Here I am. Love me or leave me. Doing what I do best in the off season.




((*
*))NHPH

EDIT, made the link a pic for you... BV


----------



## awf170 (Sep 19, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> My Son, who is only 12 here...can you say linbacker?



I bet your kid already has atleast 50 pounds on me  what is he like 6 ft tall?


----------



## Brettski (Sep 19, 2005)

He's about 5' 8"...I'm 5' 10.5"...but I think I'm shrinking...


----------



## salida (Sep 19, 2005)

Here are a couple from this summer:





Pikes Peak





Woodstock Cliff Jump





Crossing the Arctic Circle

-Porter


----------



## NHpowderhound (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice line over your shoulder, Porter!
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## NHpowderhound (Sep 19, 2005)

Just got done looking at your summer pics, Porter. Supah sweet! Looks like the only thing missing on Mt. Thor is the cafeteria on the summit like our own MW. "Home to the worlds worst weather, and best hamburgers."
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## salida (Sep 19, 2005)

NHPH, thanks, yeah Huge mountain but by and large we had good weather and the climb was predominantley successful!

-porter


----------



## Brettski (Sep 29, 2005)

No more pix?

This is one of my favorite threads....


----------



## Joshua B (Sep 29, 2005)

salida said:
			
		

> Woodstock Cliff Jump



Awesome. 'Nuff respect.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm in the Tecate jersey (most of the time):

http://forums.fark.com/cgi/fark/comments.pl?IDLink=1684365


----------



## Brettski (Oct 3, 2005)

That site is blocked.....

8-(


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 3, 2005)

IT Nazis at work, Brettski? Smack them around some- Fark gets Websensed sometimes because they post boobies links on occasion.


----------



## Brettski (Oct 10, 2005)

I think they outsourced the filtering....they even blocked my dbforum until I sent a note...


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 14, 2005)

A picture of me taken while snowmobiling on the Vatnajokull Glacier in Iceland, September 5th, 1992:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 14, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> A picture of me taken while snowmobiling on the Vatnajokull Glacier in Iceland, September 5th, 1992:


Man Loafer89 you have been on some cool trips :beer: .


----------



## loafer89 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you, here is one more of me on White River Glacier, Mount Hood:


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 15, 2005)

Somehow I missed this thread. I have tons of shots of me in my online album, but here are two favorites. 

Near the top of Nye in the Adirondacks, January 2004, -26°F:






Last month on the summit of Mt. Hale taking a comfortable nap:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 15, 2005)

MichaelJ, you need to learn how to relax.  :wink:


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 17, 2005)

Never underestimate the comfortability of a pile of rocks.


----------



## djspookman (Oct 25, 2005)

Here I am at mile 47ish of the Vermont 50 (50 mile mountain bike race) this past September, looking somewhat ok for the mileage!






dave


----------



## Marc (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, awesome Dave.  Cross country with a dual crown fork eh?  Obviously not a weight weenie, are you...  :wink:  I have a 6'2" riding partner that races cross country on an Ellsworth Id with a dual crown Marzocchi... everyone laughs at him at the beginning of the races.  They stop laughing when he's on the top of the podium though.


I've been wanting to do that for a couple years now, something always gets in the way though.  Like last year, we did a 24 hour race instead.  Sometimes I question the logic behind that.

How'd you do in the race?  I hear the ultimate shame for a mtn biker in that race is for a runner to finish ahead of you...


----------



## Marc (Oct 25, 2005)

By the way, don't forget to vote/post on the subject of opening a MTB forum on this website:

Clicky


----------



## NHpowderhound (Nov 4, 2005)

Hilarious, ctenidae! Great work with Photoshop from all those with the patience to do so! Freakin Farkers  :lol: 
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## djspookman (Nov 4, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> By the way, don't forget to vote/post on the subject of opening a MTB forum on this website:
> 
> Clicky



oh, don't worry, I've cast my "yes" vote!

dave


----------



## djspookman (Nov 4, 2005)

Marc said:
			
		

> Wow, awesome Dave.  Cross country with a dual crown fork eh?  Obviously not a weight weenie, are you...  :wink:  I have a 6'2" riding partner that races cross country on an Ellsworth Id with a dual crown Marzocchi... everyone laughs at him at the beginning of the races.  They stop laughing when he's on the top of the podium though.
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to do that for a couple years now, something always gets in the way though.  Like last year, we did a 24 hour race instead.  Sometimes I question the logic behind that.
> ...



HAHA.. nope, not a weight weenie anymore.  I used to be back when I raced (and won) many local races in 96-98, then I met beer and that has ulitimately slowed me down.  As for the dual crown, thats a SID XL so its light, yet boasts for great travel.  It was nice to absolutely RIP past people on the downhills because of the fork.  That bike is my all around rig right now, I jump stuff with it, ride XC on it, do some mild north shore style stunts on it.. etc..  oh, and the forks price was right when I built up the bike! 

If you want to register for it, it opens may 25th 2006, at 7pm est.  It fills up quick though!

As for my placement.. I got 4th in my class, and finished an hour and a half ahead of what I thought.  The course was super dry and FAST.  It was soo much fun, talk about a natural high!  It was rather odd to get passed my some runners though!  2 runners passed me at mile 27!  I cound't believe it!  This year was my first year racing in it, so my goal was simply to finish.  Next year I plan on stepping it up a bit though.  

dave


----------



## Marc (Jan 24, 2006)

ttt



Perhaps mods we could consider making this a sticky to go along with the introductions thread?


You know, so we can have a beauty and ugly contest, so me and ctenidae can each win one...


----------



## Marc (Jan 24, 2006)

NHpowderhound said:
			
		

> Here I am. Love me or leave me. Doing what I do best in the off season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one mentioned how NHPH would win the Charlie Moore look alike contest.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jan 25, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> ttt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be so harsh on yourself - I'm sure there is someone uglier than you. :lol:


----------



## JD (Jan 25, 2006)

I got some pics in the gallery, but I don't know how to post them here.  Anyone???
http://forums.alpinezone.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php
here's the link.  
Always something to do...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2006)

JD said:
			
		

> I got some pics in the gallery, but I don't know how to post them here.  Anyone???



See the *BBCode FAQ thread*, specifically the second to last section about "how to post the thumbnail from a gallery album into a post".  Also see *this post* for info on how to properly name your album in the gallery.


----------



## JD (Jan 25, 2006)

Opps.  Clean up, Ailsle 6.  Sorry, I just created an empty gallery.  :x


----------



## ssusca (Jan 25, 2006)

Here's a good one of me






Okay, here's another:


----------



## Marc (Jan 25, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> Don't be so harsh on yourself - I'm sure there is someone uglier than you. :lol:




Hmm.. I had a feeling I shouldn't have left that post quite so ambiguous.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Jan 25, 2006)

Marc wrote 





> No one mentioned how NHPH would win the Charlie Moore look alike contest.


I love Charlie Moore! He doesnt get as excited as I do when he gets a lunker though.



((*
*))NHPH


----------



## salida (Jan 25, 2006)

NHPH... I couldn't help myself. Sorry. :beer: 

A younger me fishing for salmon.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 1, 2006)

.........




I am so cool....


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 1, 2006)

Dude, get a haircut.
And get me that Molson's flag in the background


----------



## Brettski (Mar 2, 2006)

Dude,

Is that womens clothes you are shopping for?


----------



## awf170 (Mar 2, 2006)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Dude,
> 
> Is that womens clothes you are shopping for?


It was at Banff Hot Springs souivinear(sp) shop. So no.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 2, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No wonder they call you "Rock Magnet", even though you look like Jed Clampett in that pic.

Rock Magnet has kind of a movie star ring to it.


----------



## RIDEr (Mar 2, 2006)

Some people say I'm tall.





Me and my girlfriend





Me at Jackson Hole


----------



## NHpowderhound (Mar 9, 2006)

Me at Jay on my way down the Dip.




((*
*))NHPH


----------



## Stephen (Mar 9, 2006)

Me in Summer mode:





From a Flags on the 48 article in Foster's:





My theatre headshot:





The banner from my webpage


----------



## Marc (Mar 9, 2006)

The resemblance is uncanny:

Mild mannered AZ forum moderator?





Or famous flannel-wielding TV celebrity... you decide:


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 9, 2006)

Whew, thanks, Marc. I was trying to figure out who Steph-o looked like there.


----------



## Greg (May 26, 2006)

Bump


----------



## andyzee (May 26, 2006)

Hanging in Utah:


----------



## Chris I (May 26, 2006)

Lake George


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 27, 2006)

Chris I said:
			
		

> Lake George


There is no pic?


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 27, 2006)

Me after my last shot of Southern Comfort at the Outback at K.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 27, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Me after my last shot of Southern Comfort at the Outback at K.



OMG .... that looks nothing like you, Dave.  Funny picture.


----------



## andyzee (May 27, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Me after my last shot of Southern Comfort at the Outback at K.


 

People are still drinking Southern Comfort?


----------



## riverc0il (May 27, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> People are still drinking Southern Comfort?


:uzi: 
soco is one of the most important ingredients in some of the best mixed drinks!!! red death comes to mind, yum!!!


----------



## andyzee (May 27, 2006)

I'm a tequila and margerita guy, so I wouldn't know bout that. All I know is I used to drink Soco as a kid


----------



## 2knees (May 30, 2006)

My older daughter and myself.


----------



## ChileMass (May 31, 2006)

Me on top of Eisenhower last summer......


----------



## NHpowderhound (Nov 20, 2006)

Bump!

I love pink flamingos!










Note the Jay Peak hat!





((*
*))NHPH


----------



## Joshua B (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh why not

...from September at Disney's California adventure


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 20, 2006)

At this years Warren, Vt 4th of July parade






At Grand Targhee a few years ago, ok, more than a few. I broke my wrist on the first run but the thrill of skiing with a surfer chick from California must have subdued the pain until after we were done skiing. Remember I lived in a cabin in Wyoming for many years.....:lol:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 20, 2006)

That would be me.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 20, 2006)

Here is the non cross dresser pic.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 20, 2006)

ChileMass said:


> Me on top of Eisenhower last summer......


 
Father and son?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 20, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> At this years Warren, Vt 4th of July parade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

The real Bill Murray?


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Father and son?



More like grandfather and son....


sorry, Chile!  :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 21, 2006)

Greg said:


> More like grandfather and son....
> 
> 
> sorry, Chile!  :lol:


 
Grandfather and son, are you implying that they're from the south? :lol:


----------



## Paul (Nov 21, 2006)

Never posted to this thread...wonder why? :roll: 

Had to do it, kid got a kick outta the cog rail...


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a picture of myself on a boat on a river with tangerine trees and marmalade skies... I'll have to post it, it's pretty wild.


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2006)

My youngest and me (July 2006, Ski Sundown):






Doing the same a few years ago with the oldest (September 2004, Mohawk Mountain):


----------



## smootharc (Nov 21, 2006)

*Summer and Winter shots*

- Paused to catch my breath on my Duc.

- Fighting an Atlantic Salmon in Russia

- Sunday River a few years ago


----------



## satchownz (Nov 21, 2006)

pic - o - me


----------

